# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  могу подменить

## Саша

подмена в любой день в москве
разнообразный репертуар
*шансон попса ретро фирма кавказ восток и прочее*
*т. 89263496535*

----------


## Саша

24-25 свободен

----------


## tolyanich

> 24-25 свободен


Декабря :wink: :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Саша

> Декабря


не хотелось бы:smile:

----------


## tolyanich

Злая шутка :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Саша

> Злая шутка


надеюсь:smile:

----------


## tolyanich

А Мурку можешь?

----------


## Саша

> А Мурку можешь?


:biggrin:

----------


## Саша

а может

----------


## Саша

и опять

----------


## Лев

> и опять


...во дворе грампластинка поёт...

----------


## Саша

разнообразный репертуар
*фирма  попса  шансон  ретро  кавказ  восток и прочее-прочее* 
есть аппарат
здесь можно послушать  http://my.mail.ru/mail/aldudkin/audi...ge=audio_added

*т.89263496535*

----------


## Саша

на всякий

----------


## КП

Подниму-ка эту вечную темку наверх.

----------


## КП

На всякий-ты будешь первым в очереди,так как и в самом деле впереди стоял.Чтобы другие вперед без очереди не лезли-поднимаю тему.

----------


## Саша

*КП*,
:biggrin:

----------


## кип

не надо.

----------


## Саша

> не надо


кому как:smile:

----------


## Саша

на всякий случай 
http://dump.ru/file/4390013
http://dump.ru/file/4390062
http://dump.ru/file/4390079
http://dump.ru/file/4390114

надеюсь хватит пока

----------


## Саша

актуально

----------


## tolyanich

> актуально


Саша, напиши "всегда актуально":biggrin:
Тебе привет от Тани Иркутяночки

----------


## Саша

> Саша, напиши "всегда актуально":biggrin:
> Тебе привет от Тани Иркутяночки


а где она щас
и что сама не напишет или не позвонит

----------


## tolyanich

> а где она щас


Работала пол года на морях заграничных.Приезжала недавно в  Москву. Сейчас наверно в Иркутск уехала

----------


## Саша

репертуар *шансон  попса  фирма  ретро  кавказ  восток  и прочее*
т. *89263496535*

----------


## tolyanich

*ищу работу*

Лучше ищи  зарплату Саша  ))

----------


## Саша

кому как ))

----------


## Саша

актуально

----------


## Рафаэль Крушилин

Надеюсь тебе точка, дружище понравится!...

----------


## Саша

*Рафаэль Крушилин*, 
как ни странно но ничего не получилось
но всё равно оченна благодарю

----------


## Саша

и ещё разок

----------

